# Hc1500 and Bulb Flicker



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys
I have about 400 hours on my HC1500 and I've notice recently when I first turn it on while it's showing the Mitsubishi splash screen it flickers once or twice. Then it's fine after that....The only reason I'm concerned about this is because it didnt used to do this......Has anyone else had this issue??? is this a sign of problems to come??? for instance the bulb is on it's way out???? I kinda need to know because it's still under warranty, and the warranty covers the bulb (which are very expensive to replace if I have had to pay for one myself).....Any advice would be greatly appreciated....Thanks in advance ...Riff :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've read on another forum that a flickering bulb on a HC1500 was replaced under warranty. Definitely something I would look into.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Are you running in econo mode? You might try running in bright mode for a few hours and a few startups, that might fix it according to what I've read online.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

tenzip said:


> Are you running in econo mode? You might try running in bright mode for a few hours and a few startups, that might fix it according to what I've read online.


Yea Im running in Low lamp mode.......BUT, I think I might have been mistaken.......See, I recallabrated a while back. My original settings had my lamp running in standard mode, but my new settings are Low lamp mode.....so when it starts up with the mitsubishi splash screen I think it starts in standard, then detects your settings and adjust accordingly.....point being I think I was mistaken about what "flicker" is.......I think it's just the projector going from standard, detecting my settings and then getting dim.......so I think it was a dumb missunderstanding on my part.... :hide: Thanks......Riff


----------

